
No, a Tesla didn't predict an accident and brake for it - simonebrunozzi
http://ideas.4brad.com/no-tesla-didnt-predict-accident-and-brake-it
======
sammydavis
This post is misleading or just wrong. Perhaps the author is stuck on the word
"predicting" as in I figured out soon there will be an accident using magical
AI techniques.

As the author says, the tesla saw 2 cars (things) in front of it, the one
farther ahead rapidly slowing down, the one directly ahead was very likely to
need to slow down to avoid a crash, so the tesla slowed down. I don't
understand the issue using a word like 'prediction', but it did slow down
ahead of time, because it noted the situation and computed a likely future
state.

